# finally bit the bullet



## smartiepants (Mar 26, 2013)

ordered myself a Barista Pro as the price has dropped below the £500 mark so will be looking for hints & tips when I get it set up

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07Q84SRQ8?ref=ppx_pt2_dt_b_prod_image

currently have a Sage pro grinder & a 2013 Gaggia classic that has been very temperamental over the last year or so, still cant get it to work after various strip downs & cleans


----------

